# HDMI for Xbox 360



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

My sister just bought my nephew an Xbox 360 4GB and Kinect for Xmas. When I was over there, I saw he had it hooked up to their plasma TV with just composite cables. I'm sure it is capable of HD, but I don't know if it needs a proprietary connector or if I can just get him any old HDMI cable from monoprice. His birthday is coming up on Jan 8.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It uses the standard HDMI cables.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

MS cheaped out with the recent refresh and doesn't supply any type of HD cable in the box. They used to include component cables but since they added the HDMI port they've skipped that entirely and just give you the composite.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> MS cheaped out with the recent refresh and doesn't supply any type of HD cable in the box. They used to include component cables but since they added the HDMI port they've skipped that entirely and just give you the composite.


It includes a composite/component combo cable. Which is proprietary. And has an hdmi port as previously stated.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> MS cheaped out with the recent refresh and doesn't supply any type of HD cable in the box. They used to include component cables but since they added the HDMI port they've skipped that entirely and just give you the composite.


It's not really cheaping out. Most hdmi devices do not come with a cable. They include the component cables since they are proprietary.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

No, they don't anymore.



> The new Xbox 360 4GB console with Kinect has built-in wi-fi, a black wireless controller, a standard definition composite A/V cable, a Kinect Sensor, the Kinect Adventures game, and even comes with a free one-month Xbox LIVE Gold Membership.


Not even on the 250GB model



> Xbox 360 Composite A/V cable: Use your Xbox 360 on standard-definition televisions using this connection over traditional composite connectors. Play high-quality audio with the included stereo connector.


That's what I meant by cheaping out: they're only tossing you composite cables now.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Grentz said:


> It's not really cheaping out. Most hdmi devices do not come with a cable.


I still say Monster pays manufacturers to not put cables in with their devices.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't see it as cheaping out... I look at it as controlling costs.

Since the inclusion of the HDMI port, the VAST majority of people buying a XBOX360 now, are going to go HDMI.

What HDMI should they include? a 3ft? 6ft? 9ft? 12ft? so on.

They include the Composite connector, so you at least at a minimum can hook it up to any TV built in say the last 10 years almost. And you can use that connector for the analog outputs for head sets.

What if they included the Component connector in every box... that is a waste.
What they should do though, is lower the cost of that connector to a reasonable price. I believe it is is still like $30 or something like that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> I still say Monster pays manufacturers to not put cables in with their devices.


I know the  is there...

But I don't think it is Monster... but just about everyone one of their retailers probably are on board with that, and is probably one of the major reasons why most components don't include these cables anymore.

Since we all know that "MONSTER" markup on these cables. (pun intended)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FWIW, i have an original XBOX 360 without HDMI.

That said, are there any advantages to the HDMI solution?


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW, i have an original XBOX 360 without HDMI.
> 
> That said, are there any advantages to the HDMI solution?


Upscaling of DVDs and 1080p resolution for HD DVDs. (RIP HD DVD)

Then there is the single cable solution for 1080p and 5.1 but as far as game IQ, there are nominal advantages.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

mutelight said:


> Upscaling of DVDs and 1080p resolution for HD DVDs. (RIP HD DVD)
> 
> Then there is the single cable solution for 1080p and 5.1 but as far as game IQ, there are nominal advantages.


I just use the VGA cable and get the same thing.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> I just use the VGA cable and get the same thing.


Minus the audio portion and also VGA will enable VESA modes on TVs, disabling a lot of the image processing you paid for in the display.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

On an original Xbox, you'd be using either Stereo or optical cables for the audio anyway; it'll still upsample everything to 1080p from the Xbox so you're not losing anything really.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

mutelight said:


> Upscaling of DVDs and 1080p resolution for HD DVDs. (RIP HD DVD)
> 
> Then there is the single cable solution for 1080p and 5.1 but as far as game IQ, there are nominal advantages.


Component cables can do that too if your TV supports it


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

ncxcstud said:


> Component cables can do that too if your TV supports it


Component will push 1080p for games, but upscaling DVDs is disabled on analog outputs.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> Component will push 1080p for games, but upscaling DVDs is disabled on analog outputs.


Correct, DVDs will only play at 480p over component. However, even when the 360 upscales DVD video to 1080p, it is nothing to write home about. With PS3s and an Oppo to choose from, I never consider the 360 for any video playback.

Also, you are correct about optical as well, there is zero advantage to using toslink over HDMI outside of having a single cable. The 360 only supports Dolby Digital, DTS, and 2 channel PCM, all which carry over optical.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I can tell you that my ancient XBOX360 is really noisy. The drive is loudest, but the fan is pretty loud too. Any improvement in the new generation?


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm on my third 360 due to red ring issues, and each one has been progressively quieter than the previous. My first one sounded like a hair dryer.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hay, why don't they give an HDTV to play the Xbox on or some games to play them on?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I can tell you that my ancient XBOX360 is really noisy. The drive is loudest, but the fan is pretty loud too. Any improvement in the new generation?


I have the latest generation Elite which is quieter than all my previous models but in the living room I have the Xbox 360 S and you literally have to put your ear up next to it, to hear anything.


----------

